# Update on Sweetie and Pups



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have some new pics of the puppies. Their Mom Sweetie "lets" the Goldendoodle" that lives in the house visit and give the puppies kisses through the bars. Sweetie is still nursing the puppies but leaves them to sit on the couch by her foster mom and watchs t.v., keeping an eye on the kids. The Goldendoodle babysits.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

AW....The pups look well fed...LOL. Sweetie is a good mommy. So cute.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh god Edie, that pic and your little story is just amazing and brings tears to my eyes. It reminds me so much of our little rescue from a couple years ago, Snowy.

Sweetie and Snowy were such great moms! :wub: :wub: Not to mention the goldendoodle understands perfect just how precious the kids are. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww that is soo adorable! Love that pic! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh those puppies look so sweet, and what a great job the baby sitter is doing.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Arrrgh! Those little stinkers! So cute. It looks like one was play bowing with the babysister. Great pics and great story, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They're adorable, I love puppies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh that is just the sweetest thing seeing that Doodle babysit the puppies. What sweet pictures. The puppies look great.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's the cutest thing ever and that babysitter is so gentle too. :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Those puppies are precious!!! :wub: Great pictures!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are the cutest pics!! What a great ending (beginning?) for Sweetie and her story.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they are just too dang precious!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh how gorgeous they are. I just love the "babysitter". LOVE those pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ Send Mr. Doodle over to my house. I could use the help ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey, Edie, does he do windows?? :smrofl: 

What a precious story. What precious pups, mom, and Doodle. I love it ~ :wub:


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 8 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815255


> I have some new pics of the puppies. Their Mom Sweetie "lets" the Goldendoodle" that lives in the house visit and give the puppies kisses through the bars. Sweetie is still nursing the puppies but leaves them to sit on the couch by her foster mom and watchs t.v., keeping an eye on the kids. The Goldendoodle babysits.[/B]


That is such a sweet picture :wub: :wub: 

The puppies are darling and so lucky that you saved mom when you did.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Such cute puppies! :wub: :wub: How much does the Doodle charge per hour for baby sitting??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Aug 11 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816720


> Such cute puppies! :wub: :wub: How much does the Doodle charge per hour for baby sitting?? [/B]



I will have to ask. Isnt he cute??


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How precious is that! OMG! We have a black lab. She is ALWAYS just as gentle with all the dogs we have brought in, even Angel when she weighed 1#12oz. They really are good dogs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what an adorable set of photos! I love seeing those little puppies play and hearing that Sweetie is a great mom. Keep up the good work everyone - those puppies are just too cute for words!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww! precious puppies ,what a sweet story. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's an updated pic of the pups and their babysitter Golden Doodle named Holly. I need names for these two kids, 1 boy and 1 girl. Any suggestions?? Hugs, Edie


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

chilli & pepper ? :innocent:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

adorable! Lovely photo :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 19 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819531


> Here's an updated pic of the pups and their babysitter Golden Doodle named Holly. I need names for these two kids, 1 boy and 1 girl. Any suggestions?? Hugs, Edie[/B]


How about Breezy (Bree) and Sunny? or Lucky and Lucy (Ok, corny). Fancy and Sammy, that's cute.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Polly and Jolly? (Rhyming with babysitter Holly's name. :biggrin: )

Candy and Dandy?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ricky and Lucy?

Fred and Ethel?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How about Sweetie's Hugs and Kisses? The male Hugs and the female Kisses. :biggrin:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Cuddles and Puddles
Micky and Minnie
Jessie and Jessica

Bonnie and Clyde - definately this one since they were on the lamb with their mom.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That new pictures is just the sweetest thing! What a good babysitter you have for them. I bet those two get adopted out about as fast as you can blink!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We got this pic from Sweetie's foster Mom today. Sweetie goes back and forth and makes her own decisions about feeding her pups. She nurses them very little but does at times. They got a pic of her climbing out. I am thinking this must be how she won her freedom from the home she was in before becoming a stray. Look at those kids watching her. Do you think they will be trying that pretty soon too?? Sweetie will be spayed next monday, so that will put a stop to the climbing for awhile. Both Mom and pups will be up for adoption soon. We need special good homes for them. 
Wouldnt Sweetie do well in agility??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Sweetie is so funny! GET ME OUTTA HERE!! Love the pic, and her pups looking at her are so cute. I like the idea of Sweetie's Hugs and Kisses for names.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I just have to add this. I also have a climber, and just recently she was climbing out of her xpen and ripped a 2-3 inch slice in her skin across her ribs that was laid open. When I got home from taking her to the vet where they glued it closed, I looked at my x pen and realized there were a few tines that had separated from the top wire and were sticking up about 1/8 inch. Needless to say, I do not put her in the x pen anymore and my husband will be rewelding it. I wanted to give a little warning to others that have climbers to be sure to check the fences on a regular basis.

I absolutely love the picture of the golden doodle licking the puppy through the fence


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Those pictures are incredible! What's poor Holly going to do when the babies are adopted? I'm with Linda, Hugs and Kisses are perfect names.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Get me outa here.... these pups have TEETH!!!!


That picture is just adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 19 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819531


> Here's an updated pic of the pups and their babysitter Golden Doodle named Holly. I need names for these two kids, 1 boy and 1 girl. Any suggestions?? Hugs, Edie[/B]



This is by far the cutest picture I have EVER seen and should be entered in some contest! I also love the names Hugs and Kisses - so appropriate for puppies of such a sweet little lady!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great picture!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is so precious watching them together


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have updated pics of Sweetie and the pups. Sweetie has now been spayed and is ready to go to a new forever home. We are taking applications if you know of a good home. The pups have had their first immunizations and in two weeks will have their second one and also be ready for their new homes. Still looking for the right homes for them also. 
Sweetie is a very loving girl and the foster Mom and Dad just love her, housebroke and a good girl other then she climbs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for the update! The pictures are beautiful and the little girls with the pups are just gorgeous as well. I am certain that you will find great homes/a home for Sweetie and her Pups!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 19 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819531


> Here's an updated pic of the pups and their babysitter Golden Doodle named Holly. I need names for these two kids, 1 boy and 1 girl. Any suggestions?? Hugs, Edie[/B]


all of the pics are so nice, especially the one with the girls.

How about name them after Doodle ....like Doodle "Bug" and Doodle ??? what else goes with Doodle ?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Sep 14 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829589


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 19 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819531





> Here's an updated pic of the pups and their babysitter Golden Doodle named Holly. I need names for these two kids, 1 boy and 1 girl. Any suggestions?? Hugs, Edie[/B]


all of the pics are so nice, especially the one with the girls.

How about name them after Doodle ....like Doodle "Bug" and Doodle ??? what else goes with Doodle ?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Schnicker Doodle! It's a sweet treat, and these babies are a real live treat! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sweetie and her pups are just adorable oxox


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thought I would share the update on Sweetie and pups (Buddy and Holly). All three were adopted to great homes this past week-end. Sweetie is actually being adopted by the couple that were fostering her. She LOVES her foster Mom and trails after her everystep. Holly was adopted by a couple that live very close to the foster Mom and Buddy was adopted by a couple up in No. California. All wonderful homes for them and I am thrilled for the happy lives they will have, considering the scarey circumstances that could have occurred.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what absolutly GREAT news!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I _really_ fell in love with their petfinder pictures. :wub: 

I'm so glad they found great homes. And ... can we see their pictures somewhere else?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 5 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836823


> Thought I would share the update on Sweetie and pups (Buddy and Holly). All three were adopted to great homes this past week-end. Sweetie is actually being adopted by the couple that were fostering her. She LOVES her foster Mom and trails after her everystep. Holly was adopted by a couple that live very close to the foster Mom and Buddy was adopted by a couple up in No. California. All wonderful homes for them and I am thrilled for the happy lives they will have, considering the scarey circumstances that could have occurred.[/B]


Oh, what wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful news. So happy they have all found good homes. Very happy Sweetie gets to stay with her foster mom. That was a match made in Heaven.


----------

